# Nubians - what are some of your favorites ...



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just curious about what are some of your favorite lines and why? I am a "nigi" person - not a "nubi" person, so I know nothing about lines or "top breeders" except by looking through ADGA ;-)


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Amos!? Where are you!? :wink: He's the one who introduced me to a LOT of good Nubian breeders, and could probably reel off a good sized list to add to mine. Here are my current favorites and/or breeders that I would like to someday get stock from:

http://remuda-nubians.com/index.html
http://www.kastdemurs.com/index.html
http://www.saadagoats.com/index.cfm -a favorite!
http://www.blissberry.com/index.html
http://www.lichenjune.com/Prairie_Fire_Nubians.html - I have a lot of Prairie Fire lines in my herd
http://www.myenchantedacres.com/p3_goats.html - Getting my future herdsire from here!
http://goldthwaite-nubians.tripod.com/
http://www.lakeshorefarms.com/index.htm

That's a start for ya' at least... :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo- thank you - I will have some fun looking around!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Kastdemur's, Lakeshore and Blissberry definitely come right to the top of my list of favs.  Also Wingwood Farm and Hoanbu Dairy goats both have really nice animals.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Easy-Stream's pretty good, too, also the more famous ones like Kastemur's, Lakeshore, Saada, etc. My doe is a Kastemur/Easy Stream girl and I LOVE her!

http://dillsalittlegoatfarm.com/nubians.htm All the Easy Stream nubians.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Easy Stream has got some nice goats!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh yeah. My doe's out of Tulsa, and aside from the obvious udder problems, she is absolutely gorgeous.

Not a real heavy milker, unfortunately, but then it seems Nubians really aren't.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm here.. Finally! Been having internet problems =\

Bethany, Sara told me you were getting an Ain't She Sweet daughter?? Whatcha think? I saw so many goats that day that I couldn't say I even remember seeing her.. BUT I got to see our buck's full sister.. She looks great!

Ok, back on subject, on top of from Goat Song's wonderful list here are a few that come to mind;
http://jacobspride.com/home.htm
http://www.lonesomedoenubians.com/index.htm
http://www.freewebs.com/pruittvillenubians/
http://w3.tribcsp.com/~mahenry/mountain_vista_does.htm
http://www.mega-milkers.info/

And of course Bethany and Jacque have some nice animals as well.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

when I raised Nubians I had always hoped to get a herdsire from here.....
http://www.blackmesaranchonline.com/ani ... ineage.htm
the doe I liked "Coriander" is no longer on the sight but they sure have a nice lineup! I like that they are an active dairy and cheese factory


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you Amos!

Pretty much all my favorite breeders have been listed. I also like Quarter Mile, which is where quite a few of my girls came from. Kastdemur's, Blissberry, LakeShore, Jacob's Pride and Pruittville are at the top of my list. Currently I have Quarter Mile, Kastdemur's, Blissberry, "new" and "old" LakeShore, Remuda, Copper-Hill, Hoanbu, Jacob's Pride and Little Bic's.

Favorite does?
Kastdemur's- Mardi Gras, Misha(deceased), most of the Misha sisters(MystereXKing) and Temerity.
LakeShore- Jaguar, Jordyn, Risque, Beauty and Exotic.
Blissberry- Gotta love Alibi! She's my co-owned bucks momma. :greengrin: I also like Santa Cruz, Catch Me, and Aloha(love her front end assembly!).

Okay, I'll stop. That list could go on forever. I would like to add probably a buck from Pruittville sometime. The front ends on Tim's does are gorgeous and his herd is very consistant in that trait. Also love his does dairy character, heads, and the fact that they just keep getting better with age. Look at Magnolia for example on the Pruittville site.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Amos.  That's cool you saw our buck's sister, sweet! I really like my new little doe, she's pretty nice!


----------

